# Saugeye water temp.



## conley1414 (Feb 12, 2010)

Can anyone tell me what that magical temp. Is for the saugeye to really starting biting?


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Anyone got this temp? - Would love to know it... 44.5 surface temp at Alum yesterday... by the way, that must not be the magical temp.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I'll give you a range of 34-68 as a good mearsure to go by. That's usually a safe bet.


----------



## conley1414 (Feb 12, 2010)

34-68, wow did you come up with that all by yourself. there is a temp that all fish like the best, not saying that temp is the same for all fish but you know what i mean.


----------



## Wanda Walleye (Feb 22, 2008)

I do best when water temps get in the 60's all the way to mid 80's but im also an open water guy. water temp was 48-52 on indian and had no trouble catching fish in the evening. scientifically speaking there favorite temps are 63-69. there is no magic number just use surface temp to decide how you will approach these crazy moody eyes.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

From experience the eyes seem to be hyper aggressive when the water temps are between 48-60. Something about that cool water makes them go nutso.


----------



## conley1414 (Feb 12, 2010)

thanks, thats the kind of info i was looking for.


----------



## Wanda Walleye (Feb 22, 2008)

acklac7 said:


> From experience the eyes seem to be hyper aggressive when the water temps are between 48-60. Something about that cool water makes them go nutso.


its amazing how truely different fisherman are. I catch fish in the cold water but man do I slay them when temps are in the 60s and 70s. I will admit that those fish were smacking hard yesterday but I still have the most confidence when temps are in the 60s specifically on alum. It mainly depends on where you are at because surface temp is a lot closer to actual temp on indian and buckeye versus hoover and alum.


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Conley are you for real ? You post pictures of fish you catch but then you ask tons of questions i think you know whats up and your testing everyones intelligence. Great for the site i guess you never seem to amaze me.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Just to throw my hat into the ring,when Buckeye hits the 60 degree mark I grow roots on her.Until than it's be there when they bite or go without.I usually go without until than as I can never hit that golden hour or two until the temp hits the 60 degree mark when they will bite with vigor,but boy do I makeup for lost time than.


----------



## catfishhuntr (Mar 27, 2009)

i dont know what temp they start hitting but do do know when the minnows start moving the streams and rivers turn on for the eyes so this week should be a great time for them to start hitting


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

55. Damn, give the guy a break.


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

On alum i have done well during the day in shallow water when water temps are in mid 50s.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Wanda Walleye said:


> its amazing how truely different fisherman are. I catch fish in the cold water but man do I slay them when temps are in the 60s and 70s. I will admit that those fish were smacking hard yesterday but I still have the most confidence when temps are in the 60s specifically on alum. It mainly depends on where you are at because surface temp is a lot closer to actual temp on indian and buckeye versus hoover and alum.


I've come to notice that inpoundment Saugeye are pretty much a different species then there riverine counterparts. For instance i've read numerous reports stating that the "lake" bite was completely shut down, all while I've blasted them in the river. My bet is that 60 degree mark has something to do with the the broad availability of oxygen in an impounded system(at that temperature). Dont get me wrong, I've blasted them when the water is in the 60's in the rivers/creeks. But for the "current eyes" the best, _most ferocious_ bite comes once the water drops into the mid 50's/upper 40's..I've had S-eye go airborne numerous times in late Nov, now that is a sight to see


----------



## Wanda Walleye (Feb 22, 2008)

acklac7 said:


> I've come to notice that inpoundment Saugeye are pretty much a different species then there riverine counterparts. For instance i've read numerous reports stating that the "lake" bite was completely shut down, all while I've blasted them in the river. My bet is that 60 degree mark has something to do with the the broad availability of oxygen in an impounded system. Dont get me wrong, I've blasted them when the water is in the 60's in the rivers/creeks. But for the "current eyes" the best, _most ferocious_ bite comes once the water drops into the mid 50's/upper 40's..I've had S-eye go airborne numerous times in late Nov, now that is a sight to see


I had some airbourne fish trolling on erie in middle november two years ago and you are right it was a blast. I was fishing 5 ft below the surface and they shot out like a cannon just mocking there green carp followers. By the way well written that was a nice read. We can complicate things even more if we add natural lakes and walleyes. eutrophic lakes and so on...we wouldnt want to complicate things more than they already are.


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

So from the sounds of it, buckeye gets good around the low 60's then? Was hoping to hit it this weekend.. Guess not yet...


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Eric E said:


> So from the sounds of it, buckeye gets good around the low 60's then? Was hoping to hit it this weekend.. Guess not yet...


Don't be so fast turning down Buckeye,if you are there when the bite turns on you can make for a good day.I still plan on hitting her when I can until than.Just don't plan on killing them and than if you do you'll have a pleasant surprise.It won't be too long now for the big bite but do go now if nothing else just to be out.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

What this thread is showing is that depending on the type of fishing, the fish will bite. Presentation, rather than temp might be a greater issue. Also, where you might find the fish. 
For example, I would bet.... that there is a jig bite going on right now around the deeper lakes in central Ohio. I would also bet that the fish are becoming more active in the shallower lakes and moving the bait faster (maybe rogues) would trigger bites. 
If I were fishing lake Erie today, I would jig bite and hopefully catch fish... If I fish it in the middle of the summer, I will use spoons or harnesses (depending on if I want to troll or not) and in the fall, I would tend to move to running bigger reef runners or some type of lure.... 
SO, if we look at the presentation and the area in which we fish... it will dictate how we fish. For me, the temp. only changes my presentation or tactics.


----------



## Wanda Walleye (Feb 22, 2008)

ying6 said:


> What this thread is showing is that depending on the type of fishing, the fish will bite. Presentation, rather than temp might be a greater issue. Also, where you might find the fish.
> For example, I would bet.... that there is a jig bite going on right now around the deeper lakes in central Ohio. I would also bet that the fish are becoming more active in the shallower lakes and moving the bait faster (maybe rogues) would trigger bites.
> If I were fishing lake Erie today, I would jig bite and hopefully catch fish... If I fish it in the middle of the summer, I will use spoons or harnesses (depending on if I want to troll or not) and in the fall, I would tend to move to running bigger reef runners or some type of lure....
> SO, if we look at the presentation and the area in which we fish... it will dictate how we fish. For me, the temp. only changes my presentation or tactics.


cant argue that logic couldnt of said it better myself.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Yep I agree 100% Ying.
Water depth makes a difference on how fast they warm. Thus the shallower, Indian and Buckeye lakes are warming and the fish are more active (so I hear) which would allow a faster more aggressive presentation.


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

55 is what I have always heard.


----------



## EE (Apr 13, 2004)

fish have to eat (they don't 'take a break from living'). point is, there's always a 'bite'; figure out the presentation they are willing to take a swipe at.


----------



## Wanda Walleye (Feb 22, 2008)

EE said:


> fish have to eat (they don't 'take a break from living'). point is, there's always a 'bite'; figure out the presentation they are willing to take a swipe at.


I agree completely however, there is still better times than others. The jig bite on erie is getting better for instance but in 2 weeks it will be phenomanal. Alum is a tough bite right now but in a month i will have a ticket in less than an hour on most days. pUTTER HAD A GOOD POINT ABOUT 2 HOUR SPANS WHERE FISH BECOME VERY AGGRESIVE BUT WHEN THE TEMP IS RIGHT THEY ARE AGGRESIVE ALL DAY AND ALMOST ANYWHERE.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Fish eat for survival and spawn for survival they have survival instincts, so that being said why dont I catch more of them?lol Present the bait properly to them at any given time and they will eat to survive. I dont know if there is one temp that covers are local inland lakes if there is I have missed it. Fishing is easy and thats why I enjoy it, its the catching part that frustrates me, if I had to survive off my catch to non catch ratio I would not be here long. Dont wait for the magic number go create it.


----------



## EE (Apr 13, 2004)

Wanda Walleye said:


> I agree completely however, there is still better times than others. The jig bite on erie is getting better for instance but in 2 weeks it will be phenomanal. Alum is a tough bite right now but in a month i will have a ticket in less than an hour on most days. pUTTER HAD A GOOD POINT ABOUT 2 HOUR SPANS WHERE FISH BECOME VERY AGGRESIVE BUT WHEN THE TEMP IS RIGHT THEY ARE AGGRESIVE ALL DAY AND ALMOST ANYWHERE.


no question Trevor! In the interests of keeping the post short, I chose not to re-state what seemed to have been covered already (the effect of temp on fish activity). 
My oversimplified point was, just change your tactics to 'tap in' to what ever bite exists at that time of the season, whatever that bite is.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Uh! Puterdude could you please tell when that 2 hour period is gonna be this week i need some sleep and might be able to at least get a nap in.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Wait slim, I thought you were gonna tell us. We keep catching males, it seems you are getting the fat females.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

sorry slim.the saugeye Gods are not telling me,otherwise I'd be there as well at that time instead of being sent home spanked each time I have been out.So nap away


----------



## TiDuhble (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey puter! are the stripper still hitting at there at buckeye?


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Haven't been there for a couple days but I bet they are around leibs,Jigs,twisters,small spinners & minnows should get you a few.Good Luck


----------



## gump (Apr 5, 2010)

Ya know i'v ben reading this site for a while an i'v got to say old puterdude an husky hooker know there shizzz now i'd like to do some fishing with them boys.


----------

